# Dallas, Texas



## Stellasmama (Apr 9, 2015)

I have seen a few recommendations for trainers in the Dallas area, but they are a bit of a haul for me. Does anyone have any recommendations for dog training classes in Dallas proper (inside the 635 loop)? 

We have an 11 week old GSD puppy who needs to start some general puppy classes ASAP. 

If there are no great trainers near us, we will travel to parts beyond our little Dallas bubble, but would LOVE a good trainer closer to home than Frisco.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've heard some great things about some of the trainers with Karma dog training. I believe they hold classes in a couple locations within 635. I would definitely check it out. Other than that, most of the trainers I know are North Dallas since that's where I work.


----------



## Rod84 (Apr 25, 2012)

Where in north dallas?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rod84 said:


> Where in north dallas?


Rod, if you're anywhere near What a Great Dog! You need to go there. Several people on this forum use them, they're used to German Shepherds, and they're absolutely wonderful. 

What a Great Dog! Training Center - Come join the fun!


----------



## Rod84 (Apr 25, 2012)

I really want to go there but im no where near them im in Garland! Thats a pretty good drive from me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rod84 said:


> I really want to go there but im no where near them im in Garland! Thats a pretty good drive from me.


Haha I lived in Princeton so everything was a drive for me. Honestly there's not much good going on in your end of town as far as dog training goes. Besides training classes are only once a week.


----------



## Tater2005 (Jul 29, 2015)

I just got a 4month old GSD from a Rescue Group and also looking for obedience training. 15yrs ago i took my old GSD to K9 University in Garland (Plano location also) and had great results, i am looking into doing it again for this pup.

I just signed up for this forum so cannot post a link, so google it.


----------

